# The cats that failed



## robert@fm (Jul 10, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ariellecalderon/cats-who-failed-so-hard-they-won#32whxvt  

#8 reminds me of Cat1964's recent thread about her cat Lucy.


----------



## Cat1964 (Jul 10, 2014)

robert@fm said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/ariellecalderon/cats-who-failed-so-hard-they-won#32whxvt
> 
> #8 reminds me of Cat1964's recent thread about her cat Lucy.



Have you been in my house???? That is exactly what my Lucy would do


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jul 10, 2014)

OMG they were funny


----------

